# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Восстановление Hdd 2.5'

## rein

Внешний HDD 2.5' USB(покупал отдельно корпус Transcend и сам диск Seagate 80Gb) упал с высоты 50 см, при этом на него производилась запись. После падения запись не прикратилась, он нормально функционировал, после окончания копирования смотрел с него фильм, но послеотключения его от порта USB и повторного включения оказалось, что он не определяется системой вообще никак, в то же время шпиндель вращается. Может кто подскажет что делать, инфа ценная на нем.

----------


## Cygnus

при вращении звук не издает типа как бы что то цепляется ? внутри ... он еле улавливаемый, звук этот ... 
:)

----------

